# Affixing Anubias



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What is the best way to tie anubias to driftwood and other ornaments? I've been using rubberbands, but they eventually break. I was hoping that the plants would eventually attach themselves before the rubberbands broke, but this is not happening.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have used black cotton thread with some success though the thread will eventually come loose. Gel super glue is also an option, especially if the Anubias has a lot of roots. Just remove the item from the aquarium, pat the wet spots somewhat dry, apply the gel and anchor the roots. The item can be place back in the tank immediately.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

fishing line may also be used although it is more difficult to use than superglue sounds


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

I use "Plant Ties" for anchoring wood to egg crate. They should work for this application. They are like a kitchen twist tie. Wire, coated in green plastic. I have had these in the tank for months with no problems. They never broke, I found them in the garden center of the home improvement store.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that I will try the plant ties.

Thanks


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

little late here, but i prefer using a nice quick dry super glue. just make sure w.e your glueing is nice and dry (the decor end) and then just pat dry the rhyzhome. here we are a year or so later and the anubias havent moved an inch, can now remove the rocks by grabbing the plants


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I am using the plastic coated wire that I picked up in Home Depot. So far so good.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

small zip ties work well too. Just don't over tighten them.


----------

